# Puppy teeth



## youth4god2 (Dec 7, 2014)

My puppy, Bentley, lost I believe his first tooth tonight. He is 4 months old and I think it was part of his premolar tooth or one of them that is. At first he was going at his mouth like it was bothering him and there was a little blood. Then, I notice he was trying to eat something and I went to see what it was and it was the tooth. But, all that was there was half of that tooth. Have any of you had a puppy to lose a premolar at that age? I just want to make sure this is normal and also if it is ok that it was only 1/2 the tooth. I think it was a premolar, because of the shape of it and how big it was. I have attached a picture of Bentley and the tooth. Thanks!


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

That's all normal. And expect them to start falling out fast now. Hazel lost like 6 teeth in a 2 week span recently. 

I found her first tooth also exactly like you describe. I heard her "chewing" something and received the tooth. Just the other day she lost her last big canine. 3 of her adult canines have mostly come through and her 4th (lost it about a week after the other 3) has just barely broken the skin. 

Here's a picture of Hazel's first lost tooth (so you can compare). 









That was taken December 30th. She was about 20 weeks old. 

I know she lost all of her very front teeth way earlier then that because I noticed them missing. I'm sure she swallowed most of them. 

I held on to a few of her teeth that I did (1 molar, 1 incisor, and a canine) find and the other day I went out them in with some other dog stuff and the molar fell apart when I tried to pick it up.


----------



## youth4god2 (Dec 7, 2014)

Wow! Thanks! That helps a lot! Your tooth looks nice. I wish his looked that nice. I see the inside as well with mine. Or you can see the blood that is.  I feel better now.


----------



## youth4god2 (Dec 7, 2014)

I also am keeping the tooth.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

I lied. I didn't get one of her canines. I tried to get it but she swallowed it before I could get it out. 

I have the broken molar, a whole molar and an incisor...









This one is my favorite...









Just be careful! They are pretty fragile.


----------



## youth4god2 (Dec 7, 2014)

I will be. Those are good pics! Thanks!


----------



## HelenaandTango (May 5, 2020)

youth4god2 said:


> I also am keeping the tooth.


Thank goodness, I know this was a pretty old thread but my spoo just lost his teeth in the last few weeks..I don't want to throw them out, my family are making fun of me for it🙄


----------

